# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بررسی رشته های فنی مهندسی

## پویا دقتی

داوطلبان رشته های فنی مهندسی سلام

این تاپیک رو زدم تا با کمک هم بتونیم اطلاعات مفیدی رو درباره رشته های دانشگاهی به دست بیاریم

به هر حال من راجع به یک سری از رشته ها شناخت دارم و اونقدر که بتونم براتون توضیح میدم تا بتونیم به یه شناخت مناسب از رشته ها برسیم

از تمام مشاوران ... اساتید و دانشجویانی که به این سایت تشریف میارن دعوت میکنم که ما رو در این راه همراهی کنن و از تجربه هاشون ..... بازار کار 

و به طور کلی از مواردی که میتونه در آشنا شدن داوطلبان با رشته ها تاثیرگذار باشه برامون بگن 

میدونیم که انتخاب رشته همون انتخاب آینده هست پس انتخاب حساسیه و باید با دقت این کارو انجام بدیم

امیدوارم که دوستان دعوت ما رو بپذیرن و بهمون کمک کنن تا بتونیم با کمک هم رشته ها رو بهتر و بیشتر بشناسیم و انتخاب مناسب تری داشته باشیم

ان شا الله امروز با معرفی و تحلیل رشته های برق و مکانیک و عمران در خدمتتون هستیم

----------


## پویا دقتی

خب کارمون رو از رشته مهندسی برق شروع می کنیم :

این رشته در بعضی از دانشگاه ها با عنوان کلی ( مهندسی برق ) اومده .... در این دانشگاه ها از اولش گرایش ها تفکیک شده نیست و همه دانشجویان تا ترم 5 دروس مشترک را میگذرانند

و از ترم 6 تعیین گرایش میکنند ...... به طور کلی مهندسی برق ادامه مباحث کتاب فیزیک 3 دانش آموزانه ..... گاهی گفته میشه که برای موفقیت در این رشته باید دانشجو از نظر ریاضی 

قوی باشه .... این جمله درسته ولی کامل نیست .... ریاضی در مقطع دبیرستان به سه شاخه دیفرانسیل و گسسته و هندسه تقسیم میشه و اون قسمتی در مهندسی برق کاربرد داره 

که مربوط به دیفرانسیله ..... پس کسی که میخواد مهندسی برق رو انتخاب کنه باید به دیفرانسیل و همچنین مباحث فیزیک 3 دبیرستان علاقه مند باشه

اما در بعضی از دانشگاه ها گرایش ها از همون اول به صورت تفکیک شده هست ( البته متاسفانه ) چون دانش آموزی که تازه دبیرستان رو تموم کرده شناخت کافی از رشته ها نداره چه برسه

به اینکه بتونه بگه به کدوم گرایش  علاقه داره ؟ ....... ولی به هر حال در بعضی دانشگاه ها این کار انجام میشه پس باید مواردی رو در مورد هر گرایش بدونیم تا بتونیم بهتر و با توجه به هدفمون

انتخاب گرایش کنیم

اولین گرایش الکترونیکه ....... این گرایش از طرفی به ساخت وسایل الکترونیکی مثل دیود و خازن میپردازه و قسمتی هم در مورد مدارهای آنالوگ و دیجیتال داره

حقیقتش انتخاب این گرایش بیشتر برای کسانی خوبه که تمایل دارن در خارج از کشور ادامه تحصیل بدن و بازار کارش در مقایسه با گرایش های قدرت و کنترل کمتره

دومین گرایش مخابراطه ...... این گرایش ارتباط تنگاتنگی با الکترونیک داره و بسیاری از واحدهاشون مثل همه ...... میشه گفت این گرایش هم بیشتر برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج 

مناسبه ...... ضمنا درس های این گرایش کمی از گرایش های دیگه سخت تره

سومین گرایش کنترله ..... بازار کار این گرایش هم در داخل کشور خوبه و هم میشه برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور ازش استفاده کرد ..... درس های متنوع و جالبی داره ....

که برای کسانی که به رباتیک علاقه دارن انتخاب مناسبیه

چهارمین گرایش قدرته ...... بازار کار این گرایش در داخل کشور عالیه ..... هر چند به دلیل سختی مشاغل به خانم ها توصیه نمیشه که به این گرایش برن

این گرایش درباره ماشین های الکتریکیه ..... باید بدونیم که علی رغم بازار کار خوب در داخل کشور از این گرایش در خارج از کشور استقبال نمیشه پس برای رفتن مناسب نیست

پنجمین گرایش بیوالکتریکه ( مهندسی پزشکی ) که در اکثر دانشگاه های کشور به صورت رشته ای مجزا ارایه میشه ...... درس های این گرایش بیشتر درس های گرایش الکترونیک

به علاوه تعدادی واحد پزشکیه ....... البته به دلیل اینکه این رشته در دانشگاه های کمی در داخل کشور ارایه میشه تعدادی از داوطلبان در مقطع لیسانس مهندسی برق رو میخونن

و در مقطع فوق لیسانس به رشته مهندسی پزشکی میرن

امیدوارم که تونسته باشیم اطلاعات مفیدی رو در مورد این رشته در اختیارتون قرار داده باشیم ........ سوالی هم داشتین در خدمتتون هستم




- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دومین رشته ای که بررسی میکنیم مهندسی مکانیکه :

به زبان ساده این رشته ادامه مباحث فیزیک 2 و فیزیک پیش 1 هست ........ زیربنای این رشته رو همانند رشته برق درس دیفرانسیل تشکیل میده ..... پس کسانی میتونن تو این رشته موفق 

باشن که در زمینه دیفرانسیل و همچنین مباحث فیزیک 2 و فیزیک پیش 1 قوی باشن ..... خوشبختانه چند سالیه که گرایش های جامدات و سیالات رو با هم ادغام کردن و همه تحت عنوان

( مهندس مکانیک ) وارد دانشگاه میشن و در مراحل بعد بر اساس علاقه انتخاب گرایش رو انجام میدن 

میشه گفت مهندسی مکانیک دارای 5 گرایشه :

اولی که همون مهندسی مکانیکه : رشته ای جذابه که در اون واحدهایی مثل دینامیک ... استاتیک ...ترمودینامیک و طراحی اجزا رو میگذرونین ...... دو تا درس سه واحدی هم دارین با 

عنوان مبانی مهندسی برق  ...... کسی که مکانیک بخونه در مقطع ارشد میتونه هوافضا ... بیومکانیک ( مهندسی پزشکی ) ... مهندسی هسته ای ...

 و همچنین مکاترونیک ( ترکیب الکترونیک و مکانیک و کامپیوتر ) بره و یا اینه همون گرایش های مهندسی مکانیک یعنی ( تبدیل انرژی ... طراحی کاربردی ... ساخت و تولید ) رو ادامه بده

دومین گرایش ساخت و تولیده که شباهت زیادی با همون مکانیک اصلی داره ولی تعداد واحد های عملیش بیشتره ..... این گرایش بازار کار خوبی هم داره

سومین گرایش هوافضاست که البته به عنوان یک رشته مجزا وجود داره .... هوافضا همون مکانیکه با این تفاوت که هوافضا یک قسمت خاص رو مطالعه میکنه مثل جلوبرندگی و یا مکانیک پرواز

برای درک بهتر فرض کنین مکانیک خیاطه که کارهای زیادی رو میتونه انجام بده ولی هوافضا ملیله دوزه که به طور خاص در یک زمینه تمرکز داره

هر چند که نباید در همه شهر ها برای هوافضا دنبال کار باشیم چون به هر حال بازار کارش نسبت به مکانیک محدود تره

چهارمین گرایش بیومکانیکه ( مهندسی پزشکی ) : درس های این رشته همان درس های مکانیکه با این تفاوت که علم مکانیک رو در مورد بدن انسان به کار برده .... همون واحد های مکانیک

به همراه تعدادی واحد پزشکی در این رشته وجود داره

پنجمین گرایش هم مهندسی شیمیه که البته به صورت یک رشته مجزا وجود داره ..... شاید برخلاف اسمش این رشته بیشتر به مکانیک شبیه باشه تا به رشته شیمی

یعنی یک دانشجوی مهندسی شیمی بیشتر واحد های مکانیک رو میخونه به علاوه تعدادی واحد شیمی ...... بازار کار این رشته به خصوص در مناطق جنوبی ایران عالیه

----------


## پویا دقتی

سومین رشته ای که بررسی می کنیم عمرانه :

ماهیت رشته عمران مثل مکانیکه ....... یعنی درساش به مباحث فیزیک 2 و فیزیک پیش 1 مربوط میشه ... از درس های این رشته میشه استاتیک ... مقاومت مصالح ... تحلیل سازه و زمین شناسی

رو نام برد ..... بازار کارش هم مناسبه

یکی از رشته هایی که هم ماهیت مهندسی داره و هم ماهیت هنری رشته مهندسی شهرسازیه 

مطلب زیر رو از سایت گزینه 2 گرفتم :

در اين رشته حداقل 6 محور اصلي وجود دارد كه در برنامه‌ريزي و طراحي شهر سرنوشت‌ساز است. اين 6 محور عبارتند از :

*1- برنامه‌ريزي شهري* كه عمدتا بر روي كاربري اراضي متمركز است. يعني؛ بررسي مي‌كند كه ما چگونه فضا و پهنه شهر را به فعاليت‌هاي مختلف اعم از صنعتي ، تجاري و مسكوني‌ اختصاص دهيم.

*2- برنامه‌ريزي حمل و نقل

**3- برنامه‌ريزي اقتصادي و اجتماعي* ؛ چون در شهر تنها موضوع مورد بررسي فيزيك شهر نيست بلكه مساله مهم ، جامعه شهري و انسانهايي هستند كه در اين محيط زندگي مي‌كنند.

 به عبارت ديگر براي اقشار مختلف كه داراي امكانات اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي هستند يا براي اقوام مختلفي كه در مكانهاي مختلف يك شهر زندگي مي‌كنند بايد برنامه‌ريزي شود.
*
4- برنامه‌ريزي شبكه‌هاي زيرساختي مثل آب، برق و تلفن.
**
5- برنامه‌ريزي محيط زيست* كه به بررسي خطرات محيط زيست مثل سيل و زلزله مي‌پردازد و براي مقابله با اين سوانح برنامه‌ريزي مي‌كند و تاثيرات سوئي كه انسان بر محيط زيست مي‌گذارد

 و ظرفيت‌هاي محيطي را مطالعه مي‌كند.

*6- طراحي شهري* كه به طراحي سه‌بعدي شهر پرداخته و محور توجه آن مناسبات انسان با محيط فيزيكي خود است. در واقع در طراحي شهري انسان با تمام خصوصيات جسمي،

 روحي و معنويش مطرح است و هدف آن نيز ارتقاي كيفيت شهر مي‌باشد.

----------


## parastuu

الکترونیکو مخابرات خیلی با هم فرق دارن که!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## پویا دقتی

رشته بعدی که بررسی میکنیم مهندسی صنایعه :

( مهندسی صنایع دریایی است به عمق یک سانتی متر ) .... همین جمله ماهیت این رشته رو مشخص میکنه .... درس های این رشته بسیار جالب و متنوعه ..... میشه گفت از هر رشته ای

چند واحد میخونین ... مثل مبانی مهندسی برق .... استاتیک ... آمار و احتمال .... مدیریت .... تحقیق در عملیات ... کنترل پروژه

به نظرم این رشته برای کسی که به رشته خاصی علاقه نداره میتونه مناسب باشه .... چون درساش خسته کننده نیست و جذاب و متنوعه .... بازار کارشم خوبه

رشته مهندسي صنايع رابط ميان مهندسين مختلف در يک صنعت مي‌باشد و داراي گرايش هاي متعددي هست که عبارتند از: گرايش تحليل سيستم، 

گرايش توليد صنعتي، گرايش ايمني صنعتي و .....

در کل میشه گفت مهندسی صنایع رشته ای جذاب و کارامده و بنابرنظر بسیاری از دانشجویان این رشته آسون ترین رشته مهندسی هست

----------


## پویا دقتی

دو رشته ای رو که میخوایم همزمان معرفی کنیم خدمتتون مهندسی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعاته

این دو رشته علی رغم شباهت هایی که با هم دارن از بعضی جهات هم دارای تفاوت هستند

مهندسی کامپیوتر رشته ایه که زیر بناشو برنامه نویسی تشکیل میده و به نظرم کسی میتونه تو این رشته موفق باشه که علاقه زیادی به برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر داشته باشه

پس به نظرم کسی که این توانایی رو نداره این رشته رو انتخاب نکنه بهتره ....از واحد هایی هم که گذرانده میشه به سیستم عامل ... مدارهای الکتریکی و الکترونیکی 

 مهندسی نرم افزار ... ریزپردازنده و ریاضیات مهندسی اشاره کرد

 از نظر سختی هم کمی از فناوری اطلاعات سخت تره

ولی رشته فناوری اطلاعات رشته ایه که حداکثر دو سه ترم در اون برنامه نویسی میخونین و بعد درس هایی از اقتصاد ... مدیریت ... آمار و همچنین درس هایی به اسم شبکه کامپیوتری ...

مدارهای منطقی و  معماری کامپیوتر رو میخونین در کل درس های این رشته نسبت به کامپیوتر متنوع تره و شاید برای خیلی از دانشجوها کمی ساده تر باشه

----------


## nikra

ترتیب بین مهندسی مکانیک برق قدرت و مخابرات رو چه جوری بزنم؟اول قدرت بعدمکانیک بعد مخابرات خوبه؟یا این که کلا برق ها اول باشن ؟(من علاقم مکانیکه ولی مجبورم برق رو هم بزنم:yahoo (4) :Yahoo (1): 
مکانیک فقط کارش کارخونس یا تو ازمایشگاه و دفتر های مهندسی هم میشه کار کرد؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> ترتیب بین مهندسی مکانیک برق قدرت و مخابرات رو چه جوری بزنم؟اول قدرت بعدمکانیک بعد مخابرات خوبه؟یا این که کلا برق ها اول باشن ؟(من علاقم مکانیکه ولی مجبورم برق رو هم بزنم:yahoo (4)
> مکانیک فقط کارش کارخونس یا تو ازمایشگاه و دفتر های مهندسی هم میشه کار کرد؟



ببینین برای انتخاب رشته فقط و فقط به علاقتون فکر کنین ..... شما اگه به مکانیک علاقه دارین ولی برق قبول بشین حداکثر 2 ترم میتونین دوام بیارین

چون از ترم 3 که درس های اختصاصی برق شروع بشه ازش زده میشین و مجبور میشین به فکر تغییر رشته بیفتین ( که نمونشم دیدم )

مهندس مکانیک هم میتونه در کارخونه کار کنه هم در دفتر مهندسی 

در پاسخ به سوال اولتون هم باید بگم علی رغم اینکه قدرت بازارکارش خوبه ولی به علت سختی شغلش زیاد برای خانم ها توصیه نمیشه

اگه من جای شما بودم اول مکانیک رو میزدم و بعد بین دو گرایش قدرت ( بازار کار خوب ) و مخابرات ( مناسب برای خانم ها ... کمی سخت ... بازار کار نه چندان جالب )

یکی رو انتخاب میکردم .... هر چند هم در صورتی که نمره هر دو گرایش رو بیارین تو دانشگاه میتونین در صورت نارضایتی ازش گرایشتون رو تغییر بدین

ولی توصیه ای دارم اینه که فقط علاقه رو در نظر بگیرین چون این رشته هست که تا آخر عمر براتون می مونه نه اسم به ظاهر زیبای ( مهندسی برق )

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## پویا دقتی

رشته بعدی مهندسی معماریه :

این رشته آمیخته ای از مهندسی و هنره به گونه ای که سال ها پیش از رشته هنر پذیرش رو انجام میداد .... کسی که میخواد وارد این رشته بشه باید خلاقیت داشته باشه

و به کارهای عملی مثل درست کردن ماکت علاقه زیادی داشته باشه ..... از نظر بازار کار هم در شرایط نسبتا مطلوبی قرار داره ... از نظر سختی هم جزء رشته های آسون حساب میشه

کسی که به این رشته وارد میشه در ترم های اول و دوم واحد های ریاضی و هندسه رو میگذرانه و از ترم 4 به بعد هر ترم 5 واحد درس طراحی معماری رو میگذرانه که یک واحدش تئوریه

و چهار واحد باقی مانده عملی .... از دیگر واحداش میشه به ایستایی ... نقشه برداری ... ساختمان 1 و 2 ... روستا 1 و 2 و آشنایی با مرمت ابنیه اشاره کرد

در ترم آخر هم 6 واحد پروژه گذرانده میشه

----------


## areff10

اگه میشه مهندسی شهرسازیم بگین. مرسی

----------


## Farhad.7

اگه فناوری اطلاعات درساش آسون تر از نرم افزاره ! و برنامه نویسی هم کم تر میخونن !!!!

پس چرا میگن بازار کار فناوری اطلاعات بهتره ؟؟؟

کسی که پروگرمر (برنامه نویس‌) خوبی بشه که بیشتر هم رشته کامپیوتر نرم افزار بهش کمک میکنه!!! خوب نرم افزار بره قوی تر نمیشه ؟؟؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

مهندسی شهرسازی ( همون طور که قبلا عرض کردیم ) مثل معماری ماهیت مهندسی و هنری داره .... تو این جور رشته ها خلاقیت نقش مهمی داره

تعداد واحدهای عملی این رشته مانند معماری زیاده ..... در ترم اول و دوم 2 تا درس 2 واحدی ریاضی 1 و 2 دارین و بعد از ترم 3 تا 7 هر ترم پنج واحد درس طرح شهرسازی

رو دارین که یک واحدش تئوریه و چهار واحدش عملی ... در ترم 8 هم شش واحد پروژه دارین .... از درس های این رشته میشه به جغرافیا و اقتصاد شهری ... نقشه برداری 

و آمار در شهرسازی ... بافت های فرسوده ... تاریخ شهرسازی و مدیریت شهری اشاره کرد ... بازار کار این رشته هم نسبتا مطلوبه


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اگه فناوری اطلاعات درساش آسون تر از نرم افزاره ! و برنامه نویسی هم کم تر میخونن !!!!
> 
> پس چرا میگن بازار کار فناوری اطلاعات بهتره ؟؟؟
> 
> کسی که پروگرمر (برنامه نویس‌) خوبی بشه که بیشتر هم رشته کامپیوتر نرم افزار بهش کمک میکنه!!! خوب نرم افزار بره قوی تر نمیشه ؟؟؟



ببینین یکی از علت هایی که گفتن فناوری اطلاعات کارش بیشتره اینه که این رشته نسبتا جدیده و هنوز بازارش اشباع نشده

بعد شما فرمودین ( کسی که برنامه نویس خوبی بشه ) خب مسلما برای چنین شخصی کار وجود داره

فارغ التحصیلان زیادی وجود دارن که فقط واحد ها رو پاس کردن و کار خاصی بلد نیستن خب هیچ کس به سراغ چنین افرادی نمیره

کلا شما در هر رشته ای کاربلد و متخصص باشین کار براش وجود داره

----------


## H!DD3N

آقا یه سوال فنی....

من بین رشته های کامپیوتر نرم افزار و صنایع و it و شهرسازی موندم....

میخوامم تو دانشگاه آزاد تهران شمال یا جنوب بخونم....

به نظرتون کودوم بهتره و بازار کار خوبی داره؟؟؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> آقا یه سوال فنی....
> 
> من بین رشته های کامپیوتر نرم افزار و صنایع و it و شهرسازی موندم....
> 
> میخوامم تو دانشگاه آزاد تهران شمال یا جنوب بخونم....
> 
> به نظرتون کودوم بهتره و بازار کار خوبی داره؟؟؟



هر رشته ای که شما بتونین توانمند تر باشین بازارکارش براتون بهتره ..... علایقتون رو در نظر بگیرین .... ببینین کدوم درسا رو تو دبیرستان بیشتر دوست داشتین

اونا رو با واحد هایی که برای رشته ها نوشتم تطبیق بدین و بعد اونی رو که علاقه مند بودین انتخاب کنین

----------


## H!DD3N

> هر رشته ای که شما بتونین توانمند تر باشین بازارکارش براتون بهتره ..... علایقتون رو در نظر بگیرین .... ببینین کدوم درسا رو تو دبیرستان بیشتر دوست داشتین
> 
> اونا رو با واحد هایی که برای رشته ها نوشتم تطبیق بدین و بعد اونی رو که علاقه مند بودین انتخاب کنین


والا من خودم به شخصه فقط دینی رو تو درسایه دبیرستان دوستداشتم....:yahoo (4):

+

ببخشید ولی یه سوال دیگه....به نظر شما بین دانشگاه های آزاد تهران جنوب و شمال و مرکز کودومش برای رشته it بهتره؟؟؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> والا من خودم به شخصه فقط دینی رو تو درسایه دبیرستان دوستداشتم....:yahoo (4):
> 
> +
> 
> ببخشید ولی یه سوال دیگه....به نظر شما بین دانشگاه های آزاد تهران جنوب و شمال و مرکز کودومش برای رشته it بهتره؟؟؟



حقیقتش فکر نمیکنم فرق زیادی داشته باشه چه بسا تعدادی از استاداشونم یکسان باشن ..... متاسفانه در این مورد اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## H!DD3N

یه سوال دیگه....میدونید آخرین ترازی که حدودا تهران شمال و جنوب برداشته چند بوده/؟؟؟ تو رشته it....

----------


## Farhad.7

مهندسی صنایع با چه درسایی تو دبیرستان ارتباط داره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> یه سوال دیگه....میدونید آخرین ترازی که حدودا تهران شمال و جنوب برداشته چند بوده/؟؟؟ تو رشته it....



حدودا باید 4800 قبول شه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> مهندسی صنایع با چه درسایی تو دبیرستان ارتباط داره ؟؟؟؟



همون طور که گفتم درسای مهندسی صنایع خیلی متنوعه و با بیشتر درس های اختصاصی دبیرستان ارتباط داره

مثل دیفرانسیل ... آمار ... جبر و احتمال ... فیزیک 2 و 3 و پیش

----------


## پویا دقتی

خب در این قسمت میخوایم رشته های علوم پایه رو معرفی کنیم :

شرط اصلی موفقیت در این رشته ها علاقه زیاد به اون رشته ... داشتن پایه قوی ... داشتن پشتکار زیاد و صبر و حوصله در درس خوندنه 

اولین رشته ریاضیات و کاربرد هاست : از حدود 120 واحد تخصصی که در این رشته گذرانده میشه حدود 100 تاش ریاضی خالصه ... پس واقعا کسی که میخواد تو این رشته موفق بشه

باید علاقه زیادی به ریاضی و حل مساله داشته باشه .... از واحد هایی که گذرانده میشه به ریاضی عمومی 1 و 2 و 3 ... معادلات دیفرانسیل ... مبانی هندسه ... آنالیز ریاضی ... مبانی گراف

مدارهای منطقی ... آنالیز عددی اشاره کرد 

از جاهایی که میشه با مدرک لیسانس و فوق لیسانس مشغول به کار شد میشه به بانک ها و ادارات اشاره کرد ولی بازارکار اصلی این رشته پس از گرفتن مدرک دکتراست که میشه

به عنوان هیات علمی در دانشگاه جذب شد ..... تدریس به صورت خصوصی هم از دیگر کارهای این رشته است

دومین رشته فیزیکه : واضحه که برای انتخاب این رشته باید به درس فیزیک علاقه مند باشیم .... تنوع درس های این رشته از ریاضی بیشتره .... در ترم های اول و دوم چند واحد ریاضی

و معادلات دیفرانسیل میخوانیم تا آماده یادگیری درس های اصلی فیزیک بشیم .... از واحد هایی که میگذرانیم میشه به الکترومغناطیس 1 و 2 ... مکانیک کوانتومی 1 و 2

ریاضی فیزیک 1 و 2 ... نسبیت ... اختر فیزیک اشاره کرد 

رشته فیزیک دارای چندین گرایشه مثل : اتمی ... هسته ای ... حالت جامد ... هواشناسی که درس های این گرایش ها تا حد زیادی یکسان و اختلاف آن ها در چند واحده

فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته در حد كارشناسی می‌توانند در صنعت مخابرات و ارتباطات ، نیروگاههای هسته‌ای، مراكز تولید قطعات 

غیرهادی و سلول‌های خورشیدی، صنایع تولید و نگهداری لیزر در صنعت، پزشكی و نظامی و سازمان انرژی اتمی فعالیت كنند

تدریس هم یکی از موارد بازار کار این رشته هست

رشته بعدی شیمیه : در ترم های ابتدایی ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی پایه گذرانده میشه  ..... از واحد های این رشته میشه به شیمی آلی 1 و 2 و 3 ... شیمی معدنی 1 و 2 

خوردگی فلزات ... شیمی تکنولوژی مواد غذایی و مبانی شیمی پلیمر اشاره کرد .... این رشته دارای تعداد قابل توجهی درس عملی و آزمایشگاهی است

 فارغ‌التحصیلان شیمی جذب صنایع شیمیایی مختلف مثل صنایع رنگ‌سازی ، چرم‌سازی ، پتروشیمی ، موادغذایی، لوازم بهداشتی و آرایشی می‌شوند 

 و در بخش آزمایشگاههای کنترل کیفیت محصولات شیمیایی و یا واحد تولید آنها کار می‌کنند.

همون طور هم که برای سایر رشته های علوم پایه گفتیم تدریس به صورت خصوصی یا در دانشگاه هم یکی از موارد بازاره کار این رشته هست

----------


## Farhad.7

صنایع گرایش It داره ؟؟؟؟

فرقشو با اینکه بریم مستقیم خود آی تی بخونیم میدونین شما ؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> صنایع گرایش It داره ؟؟؟؟
> 
> فرقشو با اینکه بریم مستقیم خود آی تی بخونیم میدونین شما ؟



ببخشید این رشته و گرایش رو کجای دفترچه دیدین ؟

----------


## nafise74

مهندسی کامپیوتر خوبه به نطرتون برای دختر؟؟ اینده شغلی چی؟؟

----------


## Farhad.7

> ببخشید این رشته و گرایش رو کجای دفترچه دیدین ؟


از یه دانشجو پرسیدم !!!! فارغ التحصیل شریف یا امیر کبیر بود !!!

میگفت واسه ارشد گرایش It هم داره مثه اینکه !!!

وگرنه تو دفترچه که واسه صنایع  اکثر دانشگاها گرایش نزده !

----------


## پویا دقتی

> مهندسی کامپیوتر خوبه به نطرتون برای دختر؟؟ اینده شغلی چی؟؟



اگه به برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر علاقه زیادی دارین می تونین به این رشته برین .... در کل آینده شغلیتون به میزان توانایی و مهارت شما بستگی داره

اگه فرد توانمندی باشین حتما آینده شغلی خوبی رو خواهید داشت


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> از یه دانشجو پرسیدم !!!! فارغ التحصیل شریف یا امیر کبیر بود !!!
> 
> میگفت واسه ارشد گرایش It هم داره مثه اینکه !!!
> 
> وگرنه تو دفترچه که واسه صنایع  اکثر دانشگاها گرایش نزده !



ببینین گرایش های اصلی مهندسی صنایع در ارشد موارد زیر هستند :

گرایش مهندسی صنایع - صنایعگرایش مهندسی صنایع - مهندسی مالیگرایش مهندسی صنایع - سیستمهای اقتصادی و اجتماعیگرایش مهندسی صنایع - مدیریت سیستم وبهره وری

این گرایش هم که شما فرمودین در مقطع ارشد وجود داره که البته فقط در دانشگاه تربیت مدرس ارایه میشه .... زیر بناش هم برنامه نویسی و کد نویسیه

----------


## پویا دقتی

با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر خدمت دوستان

پارسال همین موقع ها این تاپیک رو درست کردم و تا حدی که بلد بودم در مورد رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه صحبت کردم

البته امسال دانشجویان رشته های مختلف در سایت حضور دارن و می تونین از تجربیاتشون استفاده کنین ولی به هر حال این تاپیک رو هم بالا آوردم تا شاید

بتونین ازش اطلاعاتی بدست بیارین

سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## edin

*سلام ببخشید من بدطور توی انتخاب رشته موندم...
واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم...علاقه خودم مهندسی پزشکی هست ولی با توجه به رتبم فک نکنم بیارم...از طرفی بازار کارش واسم خیلی مهمه...

اگه برق و مکانیک و شیمی و نفت رو بذاریم کنار بنظر شما چ رشته ای مناسبه؟ 

و همین طور اگه میشه نظرتون رو در مورد مدیریت های صنعتی و مالی و همچنین رشته مهندسی آب و مندسی مواد بگین که آیا بدرد بخور هست یا نه..
*

----------


## artim

> *سلام ببخشید من بدطور توی انتخاب رشته موندم...
> واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم...علاقه خودم مهندسی پزشکی هست ولی با توجه به رتبم فک نکنم بیارم...از طرفی بازار کارش واسم خیلی مهمه...
> 
> اگه برق و مکانیک و شیمی و نفت رو بذاریم کنار بنظر شما چ رشته ای مناسبه؟ 
> 
> و همین طور اگه میشه نظرتون رو در مورد مدیریت های صنعتی و مالی و همچنین رشته مهندسی آب و مندسی مواد بگین که آیا بدرد بخور هست یا نه..
> *


اگه میتونی ازاد برو مهندسی پزشکی
طبق علاقه ات جلو برو موفق شی

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *سلام ببخشید من بدطور توی انتخاب رشته موندم...
> واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم...علاقه خودم مهندسی پزشکی هست ولی با توجه به رتبم فک نکنم بیارم...از طرفی بازار کارش واسم خیلی مهمه...
> 
> اگه برق و مکانیک و شیمی و نفت رو بذاریم کنار بنظر شما چ رشته ای مناسبه؟ 
> 
> و همین طور اگه میشه نظرتون رو در مورد مدیریت های صنعتی و مالی و همچنین رشته مهندسی آب و مندسی مواد بگین که آیا بدرد بخور هست یا نه..
> *


با  عرض سلام و وقت بخیر 

ببینین شما اول تعیین کنین که به چه درس هایی در دوران دبیرستان علاقه داشتین و بعد بر اساس اون انتخاب رشته رو انجام بدین

چون رشته هایی که می فرمایین پراکنده هستن ....... رشته هایی که فرمودین جزء رشته های درجه 2 مهندسی هستند

----------


## marry

سلام دوستان رشته هوانوردی چجوریه؟کدوم دانشگاه ها پدیرش داره چرا تو دفترچه نیست؟برا دخترا هم پذیرش داره؟

----------


## marry

عمران کدوم دانشگاه ها بهتره؟ میشه اولویت دانشگاه ها رو بگید؟

----------


## artim

> عمران کدوم دانشگاه ها بهتره؟ میشه اولویت دانشگاه ها رو بگید؟


تهران. شریف. امیرکبیر

----------


## پویا دقتی

> عمران کدوم دانشگاه ها بهتره؟ میشه اولویت دانشگاه ها رو بگید؟



خب اول که دانشگاه های تهران هستن ...... بعدش صنعتی اصفهان ، شیراز و فردوسی هستن

بعدش به نظرم نزدیک ترین شهر به خودتون رو انتخاب کنین

----------


## marry

صنعتی اصفهان سخت نیست؟؟؟؟...من  669منطقه3 شدم علاقه ام به رشته های معماری و عمران و معماری داخلی هست, بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟ راجع ب شهرسازی هم چیزی نمیدونم آیا خوبه؟

----------


## artim

> صنعتی اصفهان سخت نیست؟؟؟؟...من  669منطقه3 شدم علاقه ام به رشته های معماری و عمران و معماری داخلی هست, بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟ راجع ب شهرسازی هم چیزی نمیدونم آیا خوبه؟


از لحاظ بازار کار عمران بهتره
صنعتی اصفهان یکی از بهترین هاست
اما بنا به علاقه انتخاب کنین

----------


## marry

فرق معماری داخلی با معماری چیه؟

----------


## marry

آقای دقتی میشه جواب بدید؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> فرق معماری داخلی با معماری چیه؟


ببینین معماری داخلی طراحی دکوراسیون و تزیینات داخلی ساختمانه ولی معماری طراحی شکل و پلان کلی یک واحد مسکونی ، مسجد و ... هست

شما می تونین مهندسی معماری رو انتخاب کنین و بعد در مقطع ارشد گرایش مورد علاقتون رو انتخاب کنین

----------


## marry

آقای دقتی عمران نقشه برداری برا خانما رشته خوبیه؟ من استان کرمان هستم 669منطقه3شدم موندم چیکار کنم

----------


## پویا دقتی

ببینین اگه بخوایم عمران و معماری رو مقایسه کنیم ، عمران درساش بیشتر به ریاضی و حساب دیفرانسیل شبیه هست

در ترم اول و دوم ریاضی 1 ، ریاضی 2 و معادلات دیفرانسیل رو داریم و در ترم های بعد از این دروس در درس های تخصصی عمران استفاده میشه

ولی معماری بیشتر هنره و هندسه ، هر ترم باید ماکت درست کنین ، درس هایی مثل تاریخ معماری و روستا و طراحی معماری رو دارین

جنبه ریاضی و دیفرانسیل در معماری پایین تره 

حالا ببینین به کدوم بیشتر علاقه دارین ، اگه به درس حساب دیفرانسیل و فیزیک مکانیک علاقه دارین تشریف بیارین عمران

ولی اگه هنرمند و طراح هستین معماری گزینه مناسبیه 

در کل از نظر سختی هم عمران کمی سخت تره

----------


## marry

عمران نقشه برا خانما خوبه؟آخه فقط نقشه خواجه رو میارم.....دلم میخواد برم تهران درس بخونم

----------


## پویا دقتی

> عمران نقشه برا خانما خوبه؟آخه فقط نقشه خواجه رو میارم.....دلم میخواد برم تهران درس بخونم


حقیقتش اون طور که شنیدم چون ی مقدار کارش سخته برا خانوما توصیه نمیشه

----------


## marry

مرسی.شما مهندسی پزشکی رو با توجه ب شرایط کاری ب کسی توصیه می کنین؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## newpath

واسه دخترا یکی از رشته های خوب حسابداریه که از رشته ریاضی و تجربی و انسانی میشه رفت  ...بازار کار خوبی داره

----------


## پویا دقتی

> مرسی.شما مهندسی پزشکی رو با توجه ب شرایط کاری ب کسی توصیه می کنین؟؟؟؟؟؟



ببینین اگه به برق علاقه دارین می تونین گرایش بیوالکتریک رو انتخاب کنین ، رشته خوبیه هر چند که بازار کارش نسبت به برق محدود تره

اگر هم به مکانیک علاقه دارین که می تونین برین بیومکانیک 

البته به نظرم اول شما بفرمایین تو کدوم درس ها قوی تر بودین و به کدوما علاقه بیشتری داشتین تا اون موقع بشه بهتر انتخاب رشته رو انجام داد

----------


## masoud20

آقای دقتی،اگر امکانش هست در مورد رشته های مهندسی شمی و مواد هم کمی توضیح بدید.

----------


## marry

فیزیک(حرکت)علاقه زیادی دارم.شیمی و ریاضی هم قوی هستم و علاقه دارم.البته از هندسه خوشم نمیاد.در رشته های دانشگاهی هم عمران و معماری رو دوست دارم اما بهم میگن مهندسی پزشکی هم خوبه و  می تونی جذب وزارت بهداشت بشی ودکتری  بدون ازمون داره.....

----------


## marry

علاقه ب حسابداری ومدیریت ندارم اما مهندسی mbaرو دوست دارم در مقطع ارشد ادامه بدم

----------


## newpath

> علاقه ب حسابداری ومدیریت ندارم اما مهندسی mbaرو دوست دارم در مقطع ارشد ادامه بدم


mba مهندسی نیست در حقیقت مدیریته .. جاییم آزمون استخدامیشو نمیبینین ولی به مهارتایه فردیتون خیلی اضاف میکنه ..رشته خیلی کاربردیه و واسه تجارت عالیه

----------


## marry

مدیریت اجرایی که نیست؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> فیزیک(حرکت)علاقه زیادی دارم.شیمی و ریاضی هم قوی هستم و علاقه دارم.البته از هندسه خوشم نمیاد.در رشته های دانشگاهی هم عمران و معماری رو دوست دارم اما بهم میگن مهندسی پزشکی هم خوبه و  می تونی جذب وزارت بهداشت بشی ودکتری  بدون ازمون داره.....



خب شما اگه به حرکت شناسی و دیفرانسیل و شیمی علاقه دارین بهترین گزینه برای شما مهندسی مکانیک و مهندسی شیمیه

این دو رشته شبیه هم هستند و فقط مهندسی شیمی چند واحد شیمی بیشتر از مکانیک داره ، اگه فکر می کنین جای خوبی می تونین قبول بشین مهندسی شیمی انتخاب مناسبیه

----------


## marry

ممنون از راهنمایی های مفیدتون.

----------


## marry

بچه ها من حیرونم چیکار کنم اصلا داغون شدم.وای از کنکور وای از بعد از کنکور

----------


## newpath

> خب شما اگه به حرکت شناسی و دیفرانسیل و شیمی علاقه دارین بهترین گزینه برای شما مهندسی مکانیک و مهندسی شیمیه
> 
> این دو رشته شبیه هم هستند و فقط مهندسی شیمی چند واحد شیمی بیشتر از مکانیک داره ، اگه فکر می کنین جای خوبی می تونین قبول بشین مهندسی شیمی انتخاب مناسبیه


البته اینطورام نیست !!! مهندسی شیمی بسته به گرایشت اگه به عنوان مثال پتروشیمی یا پالایش باشی بیشتر دروس اختصاصیشون در رابطه با پالایشگاست ... در صورتی که مهندسی مکانیک بسته به گرایشت در مورد سیستم های احتراق داخلی cfd مکانیک شکست طراحی مبدل توربوماشین و اینچیزاست مهندسی شیمی فقط فکر میکنم دو درس حفظی شیمی داره یکی شیمی آلی و اون یکیم اگه اشتباه نکنم شیمی تجزیه ...

----------


## marry

بچه ها شهرسازی چیه؟

----------


## darkman

> تهران. شریف. امیرکبیر


عمران فردوسی چ جوریه اخه تقریبا با هر کی صحبت کردم میگفت خیلی وقیه رتبه هاییم ک میگیره نسبت ب بقیه ی رشته های دانشگاه فرودوسی خیلی تفاوت داره

----------


## RoHoLLaH

سلام .
کدوم رشته ها(مهندسی)رو بیشتر اپلای میکنن؟

----------


## Maede h

سلام  ی پیشنهادیم ب من بدین
من خودم رشته مکانیکو خیلی دوس دادرم بعدش مهندسی پزشکی ب بقیه رشته هام علاقه ای ندارم شاید بخاطر اینکه اطلاعی ازشون ندارم رتبمم 400منطقه3علاقمم رو فیزیک خیلی زیاد ریاضی زیاد ب شیمی هم علاقه ندارم

----------


## masoud20

میشه در مورد مهندسی شیمی و مهندسی مواد توضیح بدید.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام  ی پیشنهادیم ب من بدین
> من خودم رشته مکانیکو خیلی دوس دادرم بعدش مهندسی پزشکی ب بقیه رشته هام علاقه ای ندارم شاید بخاطر اینکه اطلاعی ازشون ندارم رتبمم 400منطقه3علاقمم رو فیزیک خیلی زیاد ریاضی زیاد ب شیمی هم علاقه ندارم



سلام 

اول مشخص کنین که در دبیرستان به چه قسمتی از دروس علاقه داشتین 

مثلا فیزیک قسمت های حرکت شناسی و دینامیک ، الکتریسیته ، گرما و فشار رو داره ..... پس اول بفرمایین کدوم فصل ها رو دوس داشتین و در اونا قوی بودین

ریاضی هم به 3 قسمت دیفرانسیل ، گسسته و هندسه تقسیم میشه ...... علاقتون در این درس رو هم بفرمایین تا در انتخاب رشته کمکتون کنم

----------


## masoud20

کسی که در کارشناسی مهندسی شیمی خوانده،میتونه در کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی مکانیک رو انتخاب کنه؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> کسی که در کارشناسی مهندسی شیمی خوانده،میتونه در کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی مکانیک رو انتخاب کنه؟



مشکلی نداره .... فقط شما باید منابع آزمون ارشد مکانیک رو مطالعه کنین و در صورت پذیرفته شدن به این رشته برین

----------


## newpath

> کسی که در کارشناسی مهندسی شیمی خوانده،میتونه در کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی مکانیک رو انتخاب کنه؟


مطمین باش کسی که مهندسی شیمی خونده هیچ وقت ارشد نمیاد مکانیک چون بازار کار شیمی تو پالایشگاه پتروشیمی بیشتر از همه رشته هایه مهندسیه !!! در کل تو ارشد هر رشته ای خواستی میتونی بری برق مکانیک مدیریت حسابداری ...

----------


## Maede h

> سلام 
> 
> اول مشخص کنین که در دبیرستان به چه قسمتی از دروس علاقه داشتین 
> 
> مثلا فیزیک قسمت های حرکت شناسی و دینامیک ، الکتریسیته ، گرما و فشار رو داره ..... پس اول بفرمایین کدوم فصل ها رو دوس داشتین و در اونا قوی بودین
> 
> ریاضی هم به 3 قسمت دیفرانسیل ، گسسته و هندسه تقسیم میشه ...... علاقتون در این درس رو هم بفرمایین تا در انتخاب رشته کمکتون کنم


حرکت شناسی و دینامیک ، الکتریسیته ،دیفرانسیل هندسه هم بدم نمیاد

----------


## پویا دقتی

> حرکت شناسی و دینامیک ، الکتریسیته ،دیفرانسیل هندسه هم بدم نمیاد


خب پس تا حدی رشته های مورد علاقتون معلوم شد :

برق دیفرانسیله و الکتریسیته ....... مکانیک دیفرانسیله و فیزیک مکانیک ..... عمران هم تقریبا مثل مکانیکه

حالا در مهندسی پزشکی گرایش بیو الکتریک شما همون برق رو می خونین به همراه تعدادی واحد پزشکی

و در مهندسی پزشکی گرایش بیو مکانیک شما همون مکانیک رو می خونین به همراه تعدادی واحد پزشکی

از نظر بازار کار مهندسی پزشکی نسبت به برق و مکانیک محدود تره

از نظر سختی درس ها هم به ترتیب : برق / مکانیک / عمران

----------


## Maede h

> خب پس تا حدی رشته های مورد علاقتون معلوم شد :
> 
> برق دیفرانسیله و الکتریسیته ....... مکانیک دیفرانسیله و فیزیک مکانیک ..... عمران هم تقریبا مثل مکانیکه
> 
> حالا در مهندسی پزشکی گرایش بیو الکتریک شما همون برق رو می خونین به همراه تعدادی واحد پزشکی
> 
> و در مهندسی پزشکی گرایش بیو مکانیک شما همون مکانیک رو می خونین به همراه تعدادی واحد پزشکی
> 
> از نظر بازار کار مهندسی پزشکی نسبت به برق و مکانیک محدود تره
> ...


احتمالش هس مهندسی پزشکی امیر کبیر قبول شم؟؟از نظر دانشگاهم پیشنهاد کنین...

----------


## پویا دقتی

> احتمالش هس مهندسی پزشکی امیر کبیر قبول شم؟؟از نظر دانشگاهم پیشنهاد کنین...



شما دانشگاه ها رو بر اساس علاقه از بالا به پایین بزنین ....... مهندسی پزشکی گرایش های بیوالکتریک و بیومکانیک احتمالش کمه ولی بیومتریال احتمالش هست

بیومترال شبیه مهندسی مواده با تعدادی واحد پزشکی

نظر من اینه که اگه قصد خارج رفتن دارین دانشگاه های تهران رو بزنین و اگه قصدتون در ایران موندنه همون دانشگاه استان خودتون ( رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارین ) رو انتخاب کنین

البته این نظر منه

----------


## aryux

سلام آقای پویا دقتی .. راستش من هم در مرحله انتخاب رشته هستم .. ممنون میشم نظرتون رو درباره انتخاب رشته بدونم .. راستش من از درس های دیفرانسیل و هندسه 2 و تحلیلی و جبر خیلی خوشم میومد همچنین از الکتریسیته هم خوشم میومد و نمره های خوبی در این دروس میگرفتم .. آیا ریاضی از نظر شما انتخاب درستی برای من هست ؟ یا بهتره مهندسی برق مخابرات بخونم ؟ همچنین احتمال قبولی ریاضی در تهران رو دارم ولی برق رو نه.

----------


## melis

ما که پارتی ندارم..باید سوادمون بالا باشه..

میخوام برم رشته کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار ... چون به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم.. شهر دور هم نمیخوام برم و دانشگاهی که میخوام برم باهنر کرمان هست... به نظرتون داشگاه باهنر چقدر از دانشگاه های تهران ضعیفتره؟

----------


## مریم11

سلام من به نرم افزار و آی تی علاقه دارم یعنی کلا زبانم خوبه و برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر رو دوست دارم(البته اصلا نمیدونم همون چیزیه که تو ذهنم هست یا نه!!)
من به طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی اندروید و ساخت بازی و کارهای گرافیکی علاقه دارم .
خلاقیت و مدیریتم خیلی خوبه و اهل تلاشم و زحمت

توی دبیرستان از مباحثی که خوشم میومد:
فیزیک 2 و شیمی 2و هندسه و هندسه تحلیلی و مشتق و حد و فیزیک پیش و ...
و  چیزهایی که دوست داشتم یاد بگیرم ولی ته تهش انگار نمیفهمیدم و دوست نداشتم:
مقاومت و خازن و الکتریسته و شیمی 3 و تا حدی شیمی4 بود
و گسسته رو هم دوست داشتم اما شاید چون تو جو کنکور و سختی و اینا یکم روم فشار بود یکم زده شده بودم!!

به نظر شما چ رشته مهندسی واسم خوبه؟
با توجه به اینکه دخترم و محدودیتهایی واسم هست...
توروخدا ج بدید
.
.
.
.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام آقای پویا دقتی .. راستش من هم در مرحله انتخاب رشته هستم .. ممنون میشم نظرتون رو درباره انتخاب رشته بدونم .. راستش من از درس های دیفرانسیل و هندسه 2 و تحلیلی و جبر خیلی خوشم میومد همچنین از الکتریسیته هم خوشم میومد و نمره های خوبی در این دروس میگرفتم .. آیا ریاضی از نظر شما انتخاب درستی برای من هست ؟ یا بهتره مهندسی برق مخابرات بخونم ؟ همچنین احتمال قبولی ریاضی در تهران رو دارم ولی برق رو نه.


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

برای موفقیت در رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها باید واقعا شیفته تمام مباحث ریاضی باشین .... چون بغیر از واحد های عمومی ، بقیه واحد هاتون رو درس ریاضی تشکیل میده

ضمنا برای شغل مناسب پیدا کردن باید تا مقطع دکترا ادامه بدین تا ان شا الله بتونین استاد دانشگاه بشین

رشته برق جوریه که بیشترش رو دیفرانسیل و فیزیک الکتریسیته تشکیل میده ...... ولی شما با داشتن مدرک لیسانس هم می تونین امیدوار به پیدا کردن کار باشین

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## پویا دقتی

> ما که پارتی ندارم..باید سوادمون بالا باشه..
> 
> میخوام برم رشته کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار ... چون به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم.. شهر دور هم نمیخوام برم و دانشگاهی که میخوام برم باهنر کرمان هست... به نظرتون داشگاه باهنر چقدر از دانشگاه های تهران ضعیفتره؟



دانشگاه باهنر از دانشگاه های خیلی خوبه ........ شما می تونین لیسانستون رو در این دانشگاه بگذرانین و برای مقطع ارشد به دانشگاه های تهران برین

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام من به نرم افزار و آی تی علاقه دارم یعنی کلا زبانم خوبه و برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر رو دوست دارم(البته اصلا نمیدونم همون چیزیه که تو ذهنم هست یا نه!!)
> من به طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی اندروید و ساخت بازی و کارهای گرافیکی علاقه دارم .
> خلاقیت و مدیریتم خیلی خوبه و اهل تلاشم و زحمت
> 
> توی دبیرستان از مباحثی که خوشم میومد:
> فیزیک 2 و شیمی 2و هندسه و هندسه تحلیلی و مشتق و حد و فیزیک پیش و ...
> و  چیزهایی که دوست داشتم یاد بگیرم ولی ته تهش انگار نمیفهمیدم و دوست نداشتم:
> مقاومت و خازن و الکتریسته و شیمی 3 و تا حدی شیمی4 بود
> و گسسته رو هم دوست داشتم اما شاید چون تو جو کنکور و سختی و اینا یکم روم فشار بود یکم زده شده بودم!!
> ...


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

به نظرم برای شما فناوری اطلاعات مناسبه ...... هم برنامه نویسی داره هم مدیریت و هم اینکه از درس هایی که خوشتون نمیاد ( مثل برق ) کم داره

----------


## مریم11

> با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر
> 
> به نظرم برای شما فناوری اطلاعات مناسبه ...... هم برنامه نویسی داره هم مدیریت و هم اینکه از درس هایی که خوشتون نمیاد ( مثل برق ) کم داره



بله ولی امسال itدیگه هیچ جایی نیست!
من که ندیدم تو دفترچه!
با توجه به اینکه دیگه هیچitای وجود نداره شما چه پیشنهاد دیگه ای دارید؟؟!!

----------


## مریم11

> بله ولی امسال itدیگه هیچ جایی نیست!
> من که ندیدم تو دفترچه!
> با توجه به اینکه دیگه هیچitای وجود نداره شما چه پیشنهاد دیگه ای دارید؟؟!!



it رشته جداست یا همون کامپیوتر گرایش itهست؟؟؟
نرم افزار از این برق و اینا خیلی داره؟؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> بله ولی امسال itدیگه هیچ جایی نیست!
> من که ندیدم تو دفترچه!
> با توجه به اینکه دیگه هیچitای وجود نداره شما چه پیشنهاد دیگه ای دارید؟؟!!


چرا هست ..... البته 2 ساله که به عنوان یکی از گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر مطرح میشه

به نظرم با توجه به مواردی که فرمودین فناوری اطلاعات بهترین گزینه برای شماست

----------


## مریم11

> چرا هست ..... البته 2 ساله که به عنوان یکی از گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر مطرح میشه
> 
> به نظرم با توجه به مواردی که فرمودین فناوری اطلاعات بهترین گزینه برای شماست


اگه میشه مهندسی شهرسازی رو هم لطف کنید

----------


## پویا دقتی

> اگه میشه مهندسی شهرسازی رو هم لطف کنید



تو صفحات اول تاپیک چیزایی رو که از این رشته می دونستم نوشتم 

بگردین ، پیدا می کنین

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## مریم11

به نظرتون 8500سهمیه همونitکه گفتید قبول میشم تهران روزانه؟
اگه نه 
بعد از روزانه و شبانه تهران به ترتیب چی بزنم؟
آزاد و غیرانتفاعی و شهرهای دیگه فقط قم و اصفهان و کرج شاید بتونم
ممنونم

----------


## پویا دقتی

> به نظرتون 8500سهمیه همونitکه گفتید قبول میشم تهران روزانه؟
> اگه نه 
> بعد از روزانه و شبانه تهران به ترتیب چی بزنم؟
> آزاد و غیرانتفاعی و شهرهای دیگه فقط قم و اصفهان و کرج شاید بتونم
> ممنونم



اگه تصمیمتون همین فناوری اطلاعات شد ، خب به ترتیب شهر هایی رو که دوست دارین از بالا به پایین بزنین .... شانس قبولیتون در سراسری تهران پایینه

اگه تصمیم گرفتین آزاد یا غیر انتفاعی برین ترجیحا شهر خودتون رو انتخاب کنین

----------


## mohsenswa

سلام.من یه جا دیده بودم این دانشگاه هایی که بدون کنکور دانشجو می گیرند،بدون توجه به دیپلم که از کدوم پایه ست(تجربی یا ریاضی ..) می تونند تو هر رشته ای خواستند ثبت نام کنند.
یعنی من که تجربی خوندم میتونم برم یکی از رشته های ریاضی رو انتخاب کنم و برم دانشگاه.
میخواستم بدونم درسته همچین چیزی؟؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

کسی در مورد مکانیک سوالی داره بفرماد.درخذمتیم

----------


## masoud20

فرق رشته ی مکانیک با مهندسی شیمی خیلی زیاده؟

----------


## mohsenswa

دوستان خواهشا به این تایپیک بیاین.خیلی مهمه.نظرتون رو بدید
رشته مهندسی فضای سبز

----------


## khaan

> سلام.من یه جا دیده بودم این دانشگاه هایی که بدون کنکور دانشجو می گیرند،بدون توجه به دیپلم که از کدوم پایه ست(تجربی یا ریاضی ..) می تونند تو هر رشته ای خواستند ثبت نام کنند.
> یعنی من که تجربی خوندم میتونم برم یکی از رشته های ریاضی رو انتخاب کنم و برم دانشگاه.
> میخواستم بدونم درسته همچین چیزی؟؟


الان که بله میتونین این کارو بکنین. هم دانشگاه آزاد هم سراسری

----------


## masoud20

کسی نیست پاسخ بده؟

----------


## mohsenswa

غیر انتفاعی چی؟؟؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> فرق رشته ی مکانیک با مهندسی شیمی خیلی زیاده؟


​اون طور که من شنیدم تفاوتشون در حد چند واحد شیمیه ..... حالا اگه دوستانی که این رشته ها رو خوندن بیان توضیح بدن ممنون میشم

----------


## Mohammad DH

این قضه تکمیل ظرفیت چیه یعنی نباید جایی ثبت نام یا انتخاب رشته کنیم تا ببینیم بعدا راهمون می دن یا نه؟!

----------


## ali9331

> سلام دوستان رشته هوانوردی چجوریه؟کدوم دانشگاه ها پدیرش داره چرا تو دفترچه نیست؟برا دخترا هم پذیرش داره؟



من هم عاشق رشته مراقبت پروازم ولی انگار بصورت نیمه متمرکز پذیرش میکنه و باید زبان انگلیسی رو فول باشی و ازت مصاحبه می گیرن .

----------


## aryux

> با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر
> 
> برای موفقیت در رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها باید واقعا شیفته تمام مباحث ریاضی باشین .... چون بغیر از واحد های عمومی ، بقیه واحد هاتون رو درس ریاضی تشکیل میده
> 
> ضمنا برای شغل مناسب پیدا کردن باید تا مقطع دکترا ادامه بدین تا ان شا الله بتونین استاد دانشگاه بشین
> 
> رشته برق جوریه که بیشترش رو دیفرانسیل و فیزیک الکتریسیته تشکیل میده ...... ولی شما با داشتن مدرک لیسانس هم می تونین امیدوار به پیدا کردن کار باشین
> 
> بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم



ممنون از پاسختون ,یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم, من به تئوری محض و تحصیلات آکادمیک خیلی بیشتر از آزمایش های عملی و مسائل صنعتی علاقه دارم و به دنبال داشتن یک شغل صرفا آکادمیک همانند استاد دانشگاه در آینده هستم, با توجه به این موضوع آیا با ادامه تحصیل در رشته مهندسی برق - مخابرات حتی تا مقاطع تکمیلی میتونم به هدفم برسم یا بهتر است که رشته دیگری رو مد نظر قرار بدم ؟  _ از این جهت که مهندسی برق رشته ی فنی مهندسی است و بیشتر فارغ التحصیلان آن به دنبال مسائل صنعتی میروند. _

----------


## پویا دقتی

> ممنون از پاسختون ,یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم, من به تئوری محض و تحصیلات آکادمیک خیلی بیشتر از آزمایش های عملی و مسائل صنعتی علاقه دارم و به دنبال داشتن یک شغل صرفا آکادمیک همانند استاد دانشگاه در آینده هستم, با توجه به این موضوع آیا با ادامه تحصیل در رشته مهندسی برق - مخابرات حتی تا مقاطع تکمیلی میتونم به هدفم برسم یا بهتر است که رشته دیگری رو مد نظر قرار بدم ؟  _ از این جهت که مهندسی برق رشته ی فنی مهندسی است و بیشتر فارغ التحصیلان آن به دنبال مسائل صنعتی میروند. _



اگه تواناییش رو در خودتون میبینین که تا مقطع دکترا ادامه بدین شما هر رشته ای رو که برین ان شا الله می تونین هیئت علمی و استاد دانشگاه بشین 

ولی توجه داشته باشین که برای موفقیت در رشته برق خوبه که چند تا نرم افزار هم بلد باشین و بتونین کار عملی هم انجام بدین

اگه واقعا از مساله حل کردن و تدریس لذت می برین پیشنهاد می کنم که به دنبال علاقتون یعنی همون ریاضی برین

مزیتی هم که به نظرم برق به ریاضی داره اینه که شما می تونین علاوه بر تدریس در یک شرکت هم مشغول به کار بشین ولی در ریاضی بیشتر کارتون به تدریس محدود میشه

هر چند که اگه ریاضی رو در دانشگاه خوب ( شهر تهران ) بگذرانین می تونین علاوه بر تدریس در کارهای تحقیقاتی و پروژه ها هم شرکت کنین

سعی کردم در چند جمله رشته های برق و ریاضی رو براتون مقایسه کنم .... توصیه می کنم به دنبال علاقه باشین و از مسایلی همچون بیکاری نترسین

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## omid.r

سلام
چرا در دفتر چه انتخاب  رشته گرایش های برق نیست مثلا رشته الکترونیک چه طور انتخاب کنم؟
و رشته رباتیک رو چه طور باید انتخاب کرد ؟
اگه میشه سریع بگید   .ممنون.

----------


## alifh

سلام من رتبه 356 منطقه دو شدم بنظرتون داانشگاه خوب باشه خیلی مهمه ؟
بازارکار مهندسی شیمی نفت برق صنایع عمران و مکانیکو می خوام بدونم
برای مهندسی نفت زبان انگلیسی باید در چه حد باشه ؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام من رتبه 356 منطقه دو شدم بنظرتون داانشگاه خوب باشه خیلی مهمه ؟
> بازارکار مهندسی شیمی نفت برق صنایع عمران و مکانیکو می خوام بدونم
> برای مهندسی نفت زبان انگلیسی باید در چه حد باشه ؟


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

خب حالا که رتبتون خوب شده می تونین دانشگاه های خوب و سطح بالا برین ..... به هر حال در این دانشگاه ها امکان موفقیت بیشتره

انتخاب رشته رو بر حسب علاقه انجام بدین .... تمام رشته هایی که فرمودین بازار کار خوبی دارند .... به هر حال دونستن زبان مهمه 

البته شما می تونین در کنار تحصیلتون کلاس زبان هم برین

اگه بفرمایین به چه درس هایی بیشتر علاقه داشتین ، بهتر می تونم راهنماییتون کنم

----------


## alifh

از درسای ریاضیو فیزیک خوشم میاد شیمیم بدم نمیاد فقط یکم حفظیات داره و از درسای حفظی متنفرم

----------


## پویا دقتی

> از درسای ریاضیو فیزیک خوشم میاد شیمیم بدم نمیاد فقط یکم حفظیات داره و از درسای حفظی متنفرم



درسته .... ولی بفرمایین که به کدوم بخش فیزیک بیشتر علاقه داشتین ..... مثلا به حرکت شناسی و دینامیک بیشتر علاقه داشتین یا به مدار و مقاومت و مغناطیس ؟

در مورد ریاضی هم همین بررسی رو انجام بدین .... به دیفرانسیل بیشتر علاقه داشتین یا هندسه یا گسسته

----------


## alifh

سوال سختی پرسیدید ولی به حرکت شناسی و دینامیک بیشتر علاقه دارم و ریاضیو میشد گفت هر سه در یه حد .
البته من در کارهای عملی یکم ضعف دارم

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سوال سختی پرسیدید ولی به حرکت شناسی و دینامیک بیشتر علاقه دارم و ریاضیو میشد گفت هر سه در یه حد .
> البته من در کارهای عملی یکم ضعف دارم



خب پس این طوری به رشته های عمران و مکانیک بیشتر فکر کنین

به هر حال اکثر رشته های مهندسی چند واحد آزمایشگاه و کار عملی دارن ولی بخش عمدش تئوریه .....سعی کنین در این بخش هم خودتون رو تقویت کنین

رشته عمران کمی ساده تر از مکانیکه ولی هر دو ملموس هستن 

حالا بازم هر سوالی دارین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## alifh

یه نفر عمران شریف خونده بود و به من گفت که ترتیب زیر رو انتخاب کنم
مکانیک نفت صنایع عمران شیمی شریف و بهش گفتم که چون صنایع شریف یقینا قبول میشم به عمران نمیرسه در صورتی عمران شانس قبولی کمه 
به نظرتون همینکارو کنم یا نه ؟ یعنی صنایعو به عمران شریف ترجیح بدم؟
وسوال آخر اینه که مکانیک تهرانو زیرشریف ها بزنم چون همون فرد بهم گفت که فقط شریف قبول شو هیچ  دانشگاه دیگه ایو نزن؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> یه نفر عمران شریف خونده بود و به من گفت که ترتیب زیر رو انتخاب کنم
> مکانیک نفت صنایع عمران شیمی شریف و بهش گفتم که چون صنایع شریف یقینا قبول میشم به عمران نمیرسه در صورتی عمران شانس قبولی کمه 
> به نظرتون همینکارو کنم یا نه ؟ یعنی صنایعو به عمران شریف ترجیح بدم؟
> وسوال آخر اینه که مکانیک تهرانو زیرشریف ها بزنم چون همون فرد بهم گفت که فقط شریف قبول شو هیچ  دانشگاه دیگه ایو نزن؟



خب ببینین اینجا دیگه سلیقه ای میشه ..... باید از خودتون سوال کنین که چرا حتما باید شریف برین ؟ ... آیا قصد خارج رفتن دارین چون برا خارج رفتن و بورس گرفتن مدرک شریف

معتبر تره ... و اگه قصد خارج رفتن ندارین خب این رشته هست که تا آخر عمر با آدم میمونه نه نام دانشگاه .... پس در این حالت علاقه به رشته مهمتره

مثلا خود من که قصد خارج رفتن ندارم انتخاب مکانیک یا عمران تهران هم برام قابل قبول بود 

پیشنهاد می کنم فردا هم به انجمن تشریف بیارین ، چون تعدادی از اعضا در همین دانشگاه ها درس خوندن و حتما می تونن سوال شما رو بهتر جواب بدن

----------


## alifh

خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی نمیتونم بیام چون من در شهرستانم .هنوز تصمیم قطعیمو نگرفتم بخاطر همین شاید بعدا هم ازتون سوال بپرسم پس خداحافظ

----------


## پویا دقتی

> خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی نمیتونم بیام چون من در شهرستانم .هنوز تصمیم قطعیمو نگرفتم بخاطر همین شاید بعدا هم ازتون سوال بپرسم پس خداحافظ



خواهش می کنم .... منظورم این بود که فردا هم این سوال رو در این تاپیک مطرح کنین ، دوستان به شما جواب خواهند داد

​موفق باشین

----------


## sepanta1990

> یه نفر عمران شریف خونده بود و به من گفت که ترتیب زیر رو انتخاب کنم
> مکانیک نفت صنایع عمران شیمی شریف و بهش گفتم که چون صنایع شریف یقینا قبول میشم به عمران نمیرسه در صورتی عمران شانس قبولی کمه 
> به نظرتون همینکارو کنم یا نه ؟ یعنی صنایعو به عمران شریف ترجیح بدم؟
> وسوال آخر اینه که مکانیک تهرانو زیرشریف ها بزنم چون همون فرد بهم گفت که فقط شریف قبول شو هیچ  دانشگاه دیگه ایو نزن؟


سلام.از بین اینا بجز مکانیک شریف واسه بقیه شانس دارین.ببینید به کدوم علاقه دارین چون هرکدومو اول بزنید قبولین.

----------


## omid144

سلاممی خواستم بدونم کدام مهندسی ها اینده شغلی بهتری دارن؟(به ترتیب اولویت)ممنون

----------


## Pouya b

سلام
خواهش میکنم سریع جواب بدین
من شاهرودی هستم با رتبه ۳۶۰۰۰ اولویت های اخر انتخاب رشتم غیر انتفاعی سجاد مشهد زدم که متاسفانه قبول نشدم و مردود شدم میخواستم ببینم مشکل از کجاست و ایا انتخاب رشته بدی داشتم چون تا پارسال به طور مثال تا رتبه ۶۰۰۰۰ پذیرش داشته  ( در رشته برق و کامپیوتر وعمران و.... ) در ضمن شاهرود داخل استان سمنانه

سوال دوم
من به برق علاقه دارم ولی متاسفانه از دیفرانسیل بیزارم طوریکه پیش دانشگاهی با تک ماده قبول شدم ولی باز فیزیکم بد نیست میخواستم ببینم با این شرایط میتونم تو برق دووم بیارم یا نه
بعد در مورد رشته الکترونیک هواپیماهم بی زحمت اطلاعات میخوام

سوال سوم
من زبانمم ضعیفه البته پیش دانشگاهی ۱۴ شدم
میخواستم ببینم تو رشته it مشکل برام پیش میاد یا نه؟؟
بین برق و it کدوم برای من با توجه به شرایطم بهتره؟؟؟

سوال چهارم 
من علاقه فوق العاده عجیبیم به رشته شهرسازی دارم میخواستم بدونم دانشگاه ازاد مشهد این رشته داره یا نه

و سوال اخر

اگه قرار باشه ازاد بخونم بین ازاد شاهرود و مشهد کدوم بهتره
ایا خوبگاه داره دانشگاه ازاد یا نه؟؟



خیلی ممنون

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلاممی خواستم بدونم کدام مهندسی ها اینده شغلی بهتری دارن؟(به ترتیب اولویت)ممنون


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

ببینین از الان نمیشه بطور دقیق به این سوال جواب داد ...... بستگی به توانایی ها و نحوه درس خوندن شما در دانشگاه داره

ولی به طور کلی رشته های عمران - مکانیک - برق- معماری - کامپیوتر و مهندسی شیمی رشته های پر مخاطبی هستند

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام
> خواهش میکنم سریع جواب بدین
> من شاهرودی هستم با رتبه ۳۶۰۰۰ اولویت های اخر انتخاب رشتم غیر انتفاعی سجاد مشهد زدم که متاسفانه قبول نشدم و مردود شدم میخواستم ببینم مشکل از کجاست و ایا انتخاب رشته بدی داشتم چون تا پارسال به طور مثال تا رتبه ۶۰۰۰۰ پذیرش داشته  ( در رشته برق و کامپیوتر وعمران و.... ) در ضمن شاهرود داخل استان سمنانه
> 
> سوال دوم
> من به برق علاقه دارم ولی متاسفانه از دیفرانسیل بیزارم طوریکه پیش دانشگاهی با تک ماده قبول شدم ولی باز فیزیکم بد نیست میخواستم ببینم با این شرایط میتونم تو برق دووم بیارم یا نه
> بعد در مورد رشته الکترونیک هواپیماهم بی زحمت اطلاعات میخوام
> 
> سوال سوم
> ...


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

1 ) شاید اگه انتخاب های بیشتری میکردن ، می تونستین در جاهای دیگه ای هم قبول بشین ...... به هر حال قبولی شما به انتخاب رشته سایر داوطلبان هم بستگی داره

2 ) ببینین اکثر درس های برق همراه با دیفرانسیله ...... پس اگه علاقه ندارین اصلا به سراغ ( برق و مکانیک و عمران و ..... ) نیاین .... شاید معماری برای شما مناسب باشه

3 ) شما به هر حال هر رشته ای قبول شین باید زبانتون رو تقویت کنین .... it برای شما مناسب تره

4 ) اینو نمی دونم ..... دفترچه رو نگاه کنین ....... ولی رشته خوبیه

5 ) تا جایی که می دونم دانشگاه آزاد خوابگاه نمیده ..... ولی می تونین از خوابگاه های خودگردان استفاده کنین ...... اگه من باشم شهر خودم رو به بقیه جاها علی الخصوص برای

دانشگاه آزاد ترجیح میدم

----------

